# Body building supplements



## ABCXYZ

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to ask question regarding body building supplements. I am going to visit my husband in Dubai probably last week of May.
My husband uses the body building supplements like Nitric Oxide, and other protien powders. He has asked me to get him few packs of each.

Can you please answer my below questions
1. Are these supplements allowed in UAE. Some one them are in soft gel caps and some are in powder form .
2. Are these items already available in Dubai. If yes, then where and how much?

Thank you


----------



## Guest

ABCXYZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Wanted to ask question regarding body building supplements. I am going to visit my husband in Dubai probably last week of May.
> My husband uses the body building supplements like Nitric Oxide, and other protien powders. He has asked me to get him few packs of each.
> 
> Can you please answer my below questions
> 1. Are these supplements allowed in UAE. Some one them are in soft gel caps and some are in powder form .
> 2. Are these items already available in Dubai. If yes, then where and how much?
> 
> Thank you


I think (could be wrong, often am!) that these things are fairly controlled in Dubai/UAE. However, GNC and other health stores sell protein powders, creatine, supplements, etc., There is a store on the lower ground floor of the Dubai Mall (sorry I can't remember the name of it) that has quite a large selection. 

N


----------



## ABCXYZ

nola said:


> I think (could be wrong, often am!) that these things are fairly controlled in Dubai/UAE. However, GNC and other health stores sell protein powders, creatine, supplements, etc., There is a store on the lower ground floor of the Dubai Mall (sorry I can't remember the name of it) that has quite a large selection.
> 
> N



Thank you very much. I have just told my husband about GNC . I hope he would be able to find what he is looking for.
Thanks once again


----------



## Guest

ABCXYZ said:


> Thank you very much. I have just told my husband about GNC . I hope he would be able to find what he is looking for.
> Thanks once again


You're welcome! The place in the Dubai Mall (sorry I can't remember the name of it) has more selection. It's on the lower ground floor. I will likely be going there in the next couple of days, so I'll send you the name & more info about what kind of things they carry

N


----------



## Timberwolf78

ABCXYZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Wanted to ask question regarding body building supplements. I am going to visit my husband in Dubai probably last week of May.
> My husband uses the body building supplements like Nitric Oxide, and other protien powders. He has asked me to get him few packs of each.
> 
> Can you please answer my below questions
> 1. Are these supplements allowed in UAE. Some one them are in soft gel caps and some are in powder form .
> 2. Are these items already available in Dubai. If yes, then where and how much?
> 
> Thank you


I order mine online from the US. Even with the shipping, it costs me less than half of what I would pay at GNC here.


----------



## jander13

What website do you use to order Timber?


----------



## Hamish

Supplements are prohibitively expensive in the UAE.


----------



## Timberwolf78

jander13 said:


> What website do you use to order Timber?


try bodybuilding . com


----------



## ABCXYZ

nola said:


> You're welcome! The place in the Dubai Mall (sorry I can't remember the name of it) has more selection. It's on the lower ground floor. I will likely be going there in the next couple of days, so I'll send you the name & more info about what kind of things they carry
> 
> N



Thank you Nola. I will really appreciate it


----------



## jander13

> bodybuilding . com



thanks!


----------



## ABCXYZ

Timberwolf78 said:


> try bodybuilding . com



Hi Timber

Thank you for the info. I have few questions if you could answer

How much does bodybuilding dot com charge to ship it to UAEand many days does it take to reach. Are there any custom issues. How do you do the custom clearance?

I compared GNC USA prices with GNC Dubai and found GNC Dubai almost $15-$20 more than the USA prices. Should i buy it from GNC and keep the recipet to show to customs at the airport

What if i ask BB.com to ship it to me in USA and i bring it along with me. Is it going to be an issue. Please suggest.

Rgds


----------



## Guest

ABCXYZ said:


> Thank you Nola. I will really appreciate it


The place in the Dubai is called Lifestyle Nutrition. It's on the lower ground floor opposite Waitrose. And FYI, they have a sale on right now - buy 1 container of Twinlab protein powder & get another free. 

If your husband wants naturally derived, cold filtered protein powder, as far as I know the only place it is available is GNC (Designer Whey)

Also I think Wolfi's Bike Store off Sheikh Zayed carry protein powders and some supplements, mostly Myoplex I think. Not one of the better ones though as it has a lot of additives

You could also try Organic Foods and Cafe in Dubai Mall and the Greens. I haven't looked there, but they do sell other types of supplements, etc.

I hope that helps


----------



## Timberwolf78

ABCXYZ said:


> Hi Timber
> 
> Thank you for the info. I have few questions if you could answer
> 
> How much does bodybuilding dot com charge to ship it to UAEand many days does it take to reach. Are there any custom issues. How do you do the custom clearance?
> 
> I compared GNC USA prices with GNC Dubai and found GNC Dubai almost $15-$20 more than the USA prices. Should i buy it from GNC and keep the recipet to show to customs at the airport
> 
> What if i ask BB.com to ship it to me in USA and i bring it along with me. Is it going to be an issue. Please suggest.
> 
> Rgds


Shipping was around $65 the last few times I ordered(my last order was 16 lbs of protein powder). It has taken between 4-6 days for my stuff to get here.

They ship via fedex so the orders seem to not go through the customs(or atleast the customs don't bother opening them). Which is great because the only time I had my stuff coming through the regular postal service, it got confiscated(it was just milk protein powder) and I lost over $400.

Also, If you do want to bring stuff with you, order it online instead of buying it from a US GNC(still lot cheaper). Keep it sealed in original packaging. However be prepared to toss it at the airport if the customs check it and want to see a "prescription" for that "medication". That's exactly what happened to me and no amount of arguing changed their minds.

I hope this helps.


----------



## danger9918

Timberwolf78 said:


> Shipping was around $65 the last few times I ordered(my last order was 16 lbs of protein powder). It has taken between 4-6 days for my stuff to get here.
> 
> They ship via fedex so the orders seem to not go through the customs(or atleast the customs don't bother opening them). Which is great because the only time I had my stuff coming through the regular postal service, it got confiscated(it was just milk protein powder) and I lost over $400.
> 
> Also, If you do want to bring stuff with you, order it online instead of buying it from a US GNC(still lot cheaper). Keep it sealed in original packaging. However be prepared to toss it at the airport if the customs check it and want to see a "prescription" for that "medication". That's exactly what happened to me and no amount of arguing changed their minds.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Bumping old thread

I made an order from bodybuilding(.)com on the 20th of January with DHL global post as the shipping option, it's been 20 days and I still haven't received the shipment. It says on the website shipping takes 7-14 working days to reach customs and then it's passed to the local post office (emirates post in this case).

Do you think it could have been seized by customs ? and is there any way to find out where the shipment currently is ? I wasn't given a tracker by bb(.)com and when i contacted them they told me they don't have one for dhl orders.

Order was for one Animal Pak (multi-vitamin) and a Jack3d bottle (pre-workout) by the way.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gwayland7

Hi guys, apologies for bumping this old thread again. 

I have been looking everywhere for either the Ronnie Coleman Signature Series or Jay Cutler signature series. I must have been to nearly every supplement store in MoE and Dubai mall, and all the little stands along the whey (see what I did there).

Any ideas please?

Many thanks


----------



## M3red

Does any one know of rules on bringing in supplements from the uk?


----------



## steve_99

So are these supplements legal to bring in your luggage?
protein powders, Nitric Oxide, OEP etc?


----------



## Jynxgirl

It is legal and highly suggest bringing them. Quite expensive over here.


----------



## M3red

Jynxgirl said:


> It is legal and highly suggest bringing them. Quite expensive over here.


No problems at customs etc? Don't want to bring a load over and get them take. From me they aren't cheap here!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

M3red said:


> No problems at customs etc? Don't want to bring a load over and get them take. From me they aren't cheap here!


Hi,

I order my supplements online and you could do the same. Why are you bringing so many ? I think they do expire after sometime.

And it is waaaaaayyyyyyy cheaper from the US.


----------



## Narender

I will be getting a 40 ft container from my company to put whatever in it. I want to get a butt loa f supplements (especially protien powder) but I wanna make sure it's legal to do so. Can anyone confirm? Is there a list of things you cannot bring to UAE ?

Thanks all


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Narender said:


> I will be getting a 40 ft container from my company to put whatever in it. I want to get a butt loa f supplements (especially protien powder) but I wanna make sure it's legal to do so. Can anyone confirm? Is there a list of things you cannot bring to UAE ?
> 
> Thanks all


They sell protein powder here and the price is ok.


----------



## Narender

Canuck_Sens said:


> They sell protein powder here and the price is ok.


Can you throw some numbers out there? Makes it easier to compare 
How about the very common ON 100% whey gold standard?
I can get it here for $97/10lb

Thanks


----------



## Gwayland7

I bough a massive tub of Muscletech's Nitrotech protein powder, and it worked out at £22. Half the price of England. Seriously man, there are heaps of stands and stalls in the malls that sell supplements. Bodybuilding is pretty popular here, lots of Emiratis and north Africans are big on it. You won't struggle for sure. The only one I am having trouble finding is te Ronnie Coleman signature series, but he tweeted me that it is available in Dubai.


----------



## M3red

Gwayland7 said:


> I bough a massive tub of Muscletech's Nitrotech protein powder, and it worked out at £22. Half the price of England. Seriously man, there are heaps of stands and stalls in the malls that sell supplements. Bodybuilding is pretty popular here, lots of Emiratis and north Africans are big on it. You won't struggle for sure. The only one I am having trouble finding is te Ronnie Coleman signature series, but he tweeted me that it is available in Dubai.


I like phd pharma whey I pay about £40 a tub (2kg) and kre allkallyn (creatine) and pre work out (jack 3d or similar) - I m coming at the start of October and probably back at xmas so was going to bring a stash but if I can get it easy I won't bother.


----------



## Gwayland7

M3red said:


> I like phd pharma whey I pay about £40 a tub (2kg) and kre allkallyn (creatine) and pre work out (jack 3d or similar) - I m coming at the start of October and probably back at xmas so was going to bring a stash but if I can get it easy I won't bother.


You can definitely get Jack3d here, i have seen it in a few places. I have seen EAS stuff around. I'm also using a thermogenic called Hypershred 22. I have seen about 3 GNC stores dotted around Dubai too. 1 just off SZR near the Marina. Most supplement are cheaper than UK tho, I was very surprised to.

Next time i am in the mall, I will take some prices down and send them your way so you can compare and plan ahead. Im still buzzing that Ronnie Coleman actually answered me!


----------



## Gwayland7

Narender said:


> Can you throw some numbers out there? Makes it easier to compare
> How about the very common ON 100% whey gold standard?
> I can get it here for $97/10lb
> 
> Thanks


ON 100% Whey GS is around 200dhs, but i have seen buy one get one free on it before.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Has anyone seen Isogenix out here?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Narender said:


> Can you throw some numbers out there? Makes it easier to compare
> How about the very common ON 100% whey gold standard?
> I can get it here for $97/10lb
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the trademark but for whey I got for 340 DIrhams. It was close to 100 bucks. And I am buying more probably next week. Not bad.

The other supplements like vitamins and such I find them expensive here, but you can order from the US those


----------



## Narender

Gwayland7 said:


> ON 100% Whey GS is around 200dhs, but i have seen buy one get one free on it before.


How many lbs?


----------



## Narender

Canuck_Sens said:


> Depends on the trademark but for whey I got for 340 DIrhams. It was close to 100 bucks. And I am buying more probably next week. Not bad.
> 
> The other supplements like vitamins and such I find them expensive here, but you can order from the US those



Ok so it seems like Whey is the same as here. Did you buy ON 100% gold standard or some other brand?
thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

I bought ON 100% gold standard at the supplement shop at Festival City, just outside HyperPanda. Can't remember the price because I got it a few months ago but it was reasonably priced.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Narender said:


> Ok so it seems like Whey is the same as here. Did you buy ON 100% gold standard or some other brand?
> thanks


100% gold standard chocolate flavor.


----------



## Narender

Canuck_Sens said:


> 100% gold standard chocolate flavor.


good info, thanks


----------



## M3red

Where are the best big boys gyms? Are they expensive?


----------



## Gwayland7

Sorry for the boost guys. I am still hunting for the Ronnie Coleman Signature range of supplements, I know they are out here in Dubai, My 1st hope was GNC, as they stock the range world wide. But 2 of the stores don't carry it. 

If anybody has seen it in one of the numerous stores here, please let me know. I can't order online as I don't have a credit card here.


----------

